

Ask YC: Does Y Combinator accept applications from Canadians? - olalonde

Does Y Combinator accept applications from Canadians?
======
spatulon
<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html> says:

"Do we have to be US citizens?

No, as long as you can get here for at least three months. We've funded many
startups founded by non-citizens."

------
Kliment
Indeed, they have funded Canadians in the past. However, do have a look at
<http://www.paulgraham.com/startuphubs.html>, where, I quote:

"Immigration difficulties might be another reason to stay put. Dealing with
immigration problems is like raising money: for some reason it seems to
consume all your attention. A startup can't afford much of that. One Canadian
startup we funded spent about 6 months working on moving to the US. Eventually
they just gave up, because they couldn't afford to take so much time away from
working on their software."

They have also funded a German startup, DirectedEdge, who are based in Berlin.
There is still the requirement of moving to the Bay Area for the three months
though.

